# Back Strap Bacon Wraps



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

Take Back strap from your White Tail, Black Buck, Axis, or what ever type of wild game you prefer. 

Cut the meat into about 2" wide chunks and season with your favorite seasonings, leave covered in the ice Box over night. I like to soak mine in beer with a little bit of garlic, salt and pepper.

The next day take each piece of meat and wrap nice and tight with a strip of bacon and pin with a toothpick. At this step you can also add a piece of your favorite cheese, just hold the cheese against the meat and wrap both with the bacon. 

After there all wrapped, I like to coat them with salt and thick ground pepper.

After all the meat is wrapped and seasoned place them on your already burning grill or smoker and cook very slowly until meat is well done. You don't have to worry too much about the meat drying out, the bacon helps hold in the moisture.

Be sure and make about twice as many as you think you need, these wraps are all that, your Friends and Family will eat them up like crazy.

Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That sounds good, but I would hate to "waste" backstrap on the grill. I preferit fried!  Maybe I'll try that with a cut off of the hind quarter.


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

I also used to think as you do. Now that I've been doing it this way I have to toss up a quarter to make the decision. These wraps are like eating a piece of heaven. MMMMMMMM, I'm starting to drool just thinking about them.

If you were to put one of these wraps on top of your head, your tounge would beat you to death trying to get to it.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

hind quarter or roast works. we cut ours into cubes and marinate in italian salad dressing. then put fresh jalapeno strip held on with bacon strips grill or broil til the bacon is crisp and the meat is medium, season with garlic pepper and yummmm an yes backstrap is heavenly


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Slap an onion wedge inside that wrap as well and it'll sweeten the taste to perfection.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea buddy


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Catfish_addiction said:


> place them on your already burning grill or smoker and cook very slowly until meat is well done.


try leaving it medium rare to medium and see what your tongue will do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Please don't encourage the waste of good venison cuts by instructing them to cook till well done! It will be much more tender if left medium rare... at the most. Medium is overcooked in my book.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

cook till bacon is done:biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

capn said:


> Please don't encourage the waste of good venison cuts by instructing them to cook till well done! It will be much more tender if left medium rare... at the most. Medium is overcooked in my book.


 I agree with CAPN.....You are cooking the meat not the bacon....If you want the bacon crispy and fully cooked, I suggest you cook the bacon in microwave for a few minutes and then wrap it around the meat


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*?*

Profish. What is the whitestuff?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Cream cheese


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Will somebody please take my Game Warden fishing?


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

lat22 that is toooooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

the already pre-cooked bacon works good, it gets warm and just right by the time the rest is ready to eat. no waiting for the bacon to cook.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

try cooking the bacon about 1/2 way before wrapping, mames the bacon crisp and the venison more medium rare, also we use pepperjack cheese,onion,and japaleno. for a weird twist put a oyster in the wrap.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Rare to medium Rare at most....the difference from well done to this is night and day. Do not Overcook! I like mine as saying "a Good Vet can put him back on his feet again" Enjoy!


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

cut ham steaks and pound out flat, mix crystal hot sause with the cream cheese, stuff half a jalapeno with that put a sliver of onion on top. wrap entire thing in flattend meat then wrap that in bacon. Crowd pleaser for sure


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm sold. I'll have to try every variation listed and report back!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*backstrap*

i'm not sure, but i think that in TEXAS it's against the law to do any thing with backstrap other than to fry it and cover it with gravy.


----------

